# Trip to Michael's Bromeliads on the Jan. 4th



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey all, Justin and I are planning on a trip to Michael's Bromeliads on Jan. 4th and wanted to send a feeler out for anyone else who'd like to come. The plan at the moment is to carpool out of Gainesville, though I'm sure that we can work out other things on the way.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Wish I was going! I love Michaels! Have a great time. Find me some cool viv sized Vrieseas


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

FL Froggers, tag along! Can ride share all the way from St. Augustine to Gainesville, and then down 75 to Sarasota. You won't find a better collection of broms, it's on a different level then Tropiflora.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow that one heck of a trip.


----------



## DendroKurt (Mar 19, 2013)

Where in Sarasota is this place?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> FL Froggers, tag along! Can ride share all the way from St. Augustine to Gainesville, and then down 75 to Sarasota. You won't find a better collection of broms, it's on a different level then Tropiflora.


Well I dunno about that....

If you come all the way down here to visit Michaels and DON'T come visit me at Tropiflora, I'm gonna have to pull a soup nazi move on ya'll...

NO NICE PLANTS FO U!!


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, no worries. I'll be visiting you guys soon as well . I just need to know if you're there on weekends. Is Patrick still there? I know you have mostly bromeliads but I like going to see the ferns and Hoya / Dischidia.



Frogtofall said:


> Well I dunno about that....
> 
> If you come all the way down here to visit Michaels and DON'T come visit me at Tropiflora, I'm gonna have to pull a soup nazi move on ya'll...
> 
> NO NICE PLANTS FO U!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

this thread is useless without pics


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Will deliver tonight  



MarkJ said:


> Thank you! this is the reason why I despise kingsnake no beginner area! this is really awesome thank you for doing this!!!!
> Mark Jemison


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

toksyn said:


> Oh, no worries. I'll be visiting you guys soon as well . I just need to know if you're there on weekends. Is Patrick still there? I know you have mostly bromeliads but I like going to see the ferns and Hoya / Dischidia.


I am not here on weekends but Patrick is. It would better for you to come on Friday if you can b/c I will be here. Patrick no longer grows all those plants, thats my job now. If you can't make it on Friday, you should still come b/c you can at least see things.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, Antone. I'll try to make it there one of these Fridays. 



Frogtofall said:


> I am not here on weekends but Patrick is. It would better for you to come on Friday if you can b/c I will be here. Patrick no longer grows all those plants, thats my job now. If you can't make it on Friday, you should still come b/c you can at least see things.


----------



## toksyn (Mar 5, 2011)

As promised earlier, a few shots from the trip:


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

One can easily lose themselves at Michael's.


----------

